
Show HN: I've made an app, want to join? it's free - jhonarg
http://www.storyfeed.co/
======
fiatjaf
No, I don't want to join. What kind of marketing is this? There are thousand
of free apps out there, and in this Show HN page itself!

I suggest that you try to post this app again in the near future, but this
time writing something about what your app does.

